# Seriously?



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Just went to a Houston Plant and Garden store. You know, where all the plants are OUTSIDE? 

Probably a hundred people there shopping. Wife and I were the ONLY two people there not wearing masks. 

Outside.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

To each his own. I don’t care what others do as ling as it doesn’t affect me.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes its nuts, the sheeple are dedicated, they will never see it's all a scam


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Are you bothered by this? If so, why? Did their wearing of masks keep you from accomplishing your goal?


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

sparrish8 said:


> Yes its nuts, the sheeple are dedicated, they will never see it's all a scam


What exactly is the scam?


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Doesn't bother me one bit wanna wear a mask wear one if you don't no problem as i prefer to not wear one. My biggest concern has been how easily it's been to convince people to wear them with no answer as to when you won't need them. I'm afraid now if there is a flu that causes diarrhea and people were told to wear diapers or depends they would go along with it.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Sometimes people want to err on the side of caution. Life is too short to worry about petty things that others may or may not be doing. I walk my daughter to school everyday from a parking spot to crosswalk OUTSIDE. Yes, outside. I wear a mask, as does she while we walk amongst other parents and kids. I'd just rather set the example and we both wear it because she wears it in school. It definitely can't hurt and isn't that big of a deal in my opinion. Being outside doesn't prevent you from not catching it. Not sure what the scam mentioned is. In the past year, over 500,000 people have died that were not "expected". If it wasn't covid causing those 500,000+ deaths then it must have been something else I guess?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

My co worker and his father died from that scam.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ They died of something... Maybe the flu. ^^^


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

I wear a mask as a courtesy to others. I am not trying to make a point. I also have friends who are no long with us as a result of Covid. Not a scam this is the real deal that has caused a sadness and sorrow to many families.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I think there will be a subset of people who wear a mask from now on. They will look like Japanese tourists in line to get in The Louvre Museum, sans the umbrella. And with everyone volunteering the date of each vaccine shot they get, and the maker of their vaccine, that could carry over into their providing details of when they get their regular flu shot, when they take aspirin or ibuprofen, and what ointment they use on their hemorrhoids.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

at this time it is the courteous/mannerly thing to do. i look at it the same as wearing a ball cap or hat indoors. i don’t think it matters one way or the other, but to be polite i always take off my cap inside, especially out in public. wearing a mask is just like that. wearing a mask doesn’t protect me or others, but if it puts somebody else at ease, i can do that and not be so self centered to not care.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

We were at Houston Garden today as well. I too was amazed at how many people were wearing masks outdoors. I turned to my wife to say something about it and saw that she and the 2 grand daughters were also wearing masks.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Why would you care enough to take the time to make a post? If you still haven’t figured it out, they were being courteous towards others. Those rat bastards. Where do they get off behaving like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

for me it's simply the fact that the virus was man made, released by man to kill the US economy, hence Trumps fault. The virus was not as bad as the lame stream media and the democrats made it out to be. When the reported death toll was 210K, the CDC corrected the record and stated only 9K were directly from covid, the others were a combination. So the 500K number is realistically approximately 25K based on percentages. Keep in mind the virus is so deadly 90% of the people infected have to be tested and told they have it, as there are no symptoms. Infants, babies and children are virtually immune from it. The majority of the fatalities are a small percentage of elderly with underlying health issues. 

It was a direct attack on the American way of life, the west is despised by most of the world. Our democratic leaders and the media are in bed with the entire world in an effort to bring us down. Covid has been the most effective tool they've used so far. That's why they don't want to let it go, it's working miracles in their mission. Fear and not reality/science has won the day. We need to throw every mask in the country in the trash and send a clear message, take back the white house and both chambers of congress. Wake up America before it's too late, they've gained a lot of ground with the election steal. We need to fight "now or never".


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

My point: It was outside, and most folks were a ways away from others. While I completely believe (due to multiple studies) that the masks are theater, I too am courteous and wear IN places. 

And before the virtue signalers bark at me, I've had it and I'm vaccinated. Vaccinated because my wife is a cancer survivor and she asked me to do so.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

The niceties are going to change the way of life for millions of people 

The only way to get back to normal is to
Act Normal and wearing a mask, especially outdoors, is not normal
Stop Perpetuating the insanity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I like it when they wear masks....helps me spot the liberals and avoid them. It is a scam. Sure its a virus, but the media and the political retards have made it into a scam.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Still waiting on the specifics of the scam. Nobody can seem to give me any such specifics. Details are always the hard part.


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

While calling it a "scam" doesn't do much to bring opposing viewpoints together, there are points to be made like this. I realize I've captured a screenshot of a politically motivated post, but that doesn't change the fact that the way we are doing things in Texas are with looking at.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

All the stuff about being courteous etc... just comes across as a bunch of virtue signaling. If folks wanna wear masks, do so. You arent being courteous to me because I frankly dont care whether you wear it or not. The next time I look at someone with a mask on and think "wow, arent they being courteous" will be the first time.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Kind of odd that everyone I know as well as as myself,dad, his wife, my wife , son, daughters, grand daughters 3, all 51 employees at my office, in my shop ect... have been wearing masks has had COVID. Zero deaths.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Rockfish2 said:


> Still waiting on the specifics of the scam. Nobody can seem to give me any such specifics. Details are always the hard part.


look at the numbers 25K deaths in the US from it and not the purported 500K ??? 330 million people in the US you do the math. 90% asymptomatic, babies children immune from it.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

phishtales said:


> All the stuff about being courteous etc... just comes across as a bunch of virtue signaling. If folks wanna wear masks, do so. You arent being courteous to me because I frankly dont care whether you wear it or not. The next time I look at someone with a mask on and think "wow, arent they being courteous" will be the first time.


wearing a mask is not being respectful, but insulting my intelligence and showing your lack of knowledge. when i see mask wearers I think, well i better keep that to myself, it's not good.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

For me as stated before, If I wear a mask at Home Depot and it gives a 1% chance your grandmother does not die. I am going to wear one. She was shopping there without her mask because you convinced her not to 
But, you really don't need masks outside in well ventilated areas. Its inside they are needed.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

EastTexasRancher said:


> While calling it a "scam" doesn't do much to bring opposing viewpoints together, there are points to be made like this. I realize I've captured a screenshot of a politically motivated post, but that doesn't change the fact that the way we are doing things in Texas are with looking at.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581516


Yeah, no offense, but only 1 of those lines is true (We have no mask mandates). Lowest COVID numbers despite having no lockdowns is not really true. Texas is completely open is not really true. Many businesses (such as mine) are still well below capacity in their lease spaces and some will never return to previous occupancies. In the largest city in Texas, most restaurants are not packed. Most sports venues in Texas are saying sold out, but, other than the Rangers, all are playing to limited occupancies. Sports games are not at full capacity. Not even the Rangers. Friend's son pitches for them and she's been able to buy tickets day of the game in any part of the stadium she wants. Then she just strolls over the where she wants to sit and easily finds an empty seat

That said, outdoors at a nursery or tree farm, I would not worry about wearing a mask. Also, two trips to the Fishing Show and nobody wore a mask once they got thru the door.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Rockfish2 said:


> What exactly is the scam?





Rockfish2 said:


> Still waiting on the specifics of the scam. Nobody can seem to give me any such specifics. Details are always the hard part.





Rockfish2 said:


> What exactly is the scam?





Rockfish2 said:


> What exactly is the scam?


Part of it is flip flop Fauci, or have you not been paying attention to what that puppet has been saying.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

My understanding is the 25,000 number is based on the number of people that have succumbed to covid that had zero underlying conditions and it was the only cause of death. If someone is living life normally with underlying conditions, they are taking medications to control those conditions, catch and succumb to covid, they would not be put in that 25,000 group but it would be covid that did them in. 

Last week, someone 43 years old in my work community passed away from it and leaves behind a wife and 3 kids under 8. I had a neighbor recently lose her father and brother from it in the same week. 

I constantly hear of friends, family and coworkers attending funerals of those that have passed on due to catching covid. Some had underlying conditions, and some did not but all were living life normally until catching covid.

I have had friends say that covid is a scam and not real that have caught it, ended up in the ER, ended up in ICU, etc. 

Sure, most cases are mild, the odds of dying from it are low and it does not seem to affect kids like it does adults but the numbers do not lie and it is a real thing. From January of 2017 to March 2020, there were only 8 total weeks of "excess deaths". From March 2020 until January 2021 (death records are not immediately reported to go past January) there have been "excess deaths" every week with multiple weeks over 20,000. 

I'm not sure where the virus officially came from, who is responsible, etc but I do know that 500,000 people have died unexpectedly from something in this country in the last year and I am fairly certain it is from covid. The numbers don't lie.


----------



## Liv'n_the_dream (Jun 11, 2016)

Brian Castille said:


> My understanding is the 25,000 number is based on the number of people that have succumbed to covid that had zero underlying conditions and it was the only cause of death. If someone is living life normally with underlying conditions, they are taking medications to control those conditions, catch and succumb to covid, they would not be put in that 25,000 group but it would be covid that did them in.
> 
> Last week, someone 43 years old in my work community passed away from it and leaves behind a wife and 3 kids under 8. I had a neighbor recently lose her father and brother from it in the same week.
> 
> ...


The graph is the best evidence to show that it is not a scam. The number of “excess” deaths since Covid started has to be attributed to something. Sure maybe they were the result of underlying causes but there is an statistically valid increase in the death rate. But you aren’t going to change any minds at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

This thread started because someone was incredulous, nonplussed, perturbed, disturbed, whatever over people wearing masks outside. I just wanted to know what the effect on the OP was. In the grand scheme of things, why would it even matter?

Last week my boss of 5 years died in his sleep, my wife just spent the weekend in the hospital, my son has a lifelong debilitating syndrome that requires constant supervision. The OP should feel blessed that his biggest concern at that moment was people wearing masks outside. I wish that was my biggest concern.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ReedA1691 said:


> Yeah, no offense, but only 1 of those lines is true (We have no mask mandates). Lowest COVID numbers despite having no lockdowns is not really true. Texas is completely open is not really true. Many businesses (such as mine) are still well below capacity in their lease spaces and some will never return to previous occupancies. In the largest city in Texas, most restaurants are not packed. Most sports venues in Texas are saying sold out, but, other than the Rangers, all are playing to limited occupancies. Sports games are not at full capacity. Not even the Rangers. Friend's son pitches for them and she's been able to buy tickets day of the game in any part of the stadium she wants. Then she just strolls over the where she wants to sit and easily finds an empty seat
> 
> That said, outdoors at a nursery or tree farm, I would not worry about wearing a mask. Also, two trips to the Fishing Show and nobody wore a mask once they got thru the door.


covid could be cured tomorrow and I doubt there will be problems finding MLB seats.


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

texcajun said:


> This thread started because someone was incredulous, nonplussed, perturbed, disturbed, whatever over people wearing masks outside. I just wanted to know what the effect on the OP was. In the grand scheme of things, why would it even matter?
> 
> Last week my boss of 5 years died in his sleep, my wife just spent the weekend in the hospital, my son has a lifelong debilitating syndrome that requires constant supervision. The OP should feel blessed that his biggest concern at that moment was people wearing masks outside. I wish that was my biggest concern.


Let me respond by apologizing for posting an opinion/position on something I observed. I should have known that wasn't PC, and was apparently highly offensive to you and others. I'm sorry. Feelings matter.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

For the last time......I am not responsible for anyone's grandmother. You are not responsible for mine. She should stay home, have her grandson go to the store for her, get vaccinated and/or go shopping early in the morning like my 88 year old mother does. Sheesh.....a little common sense and some personal accountability would go a long way in this country right now.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

ReedA1691 said:


> Yeah, no offense, but only 1 of those lines is true (We have no mask mandates). Lowest COVID numbers despite having no lockdowns is not really true. Texas is completely open is not really true. Many businesses (such as mine) are still well below capacity in their lease spaces and some will never return to previous occupancies. In the largest city in Texas, most restaurants are not packed. Most sports venues in Texas are saying sold out, but, other than the Rangers, all are playing to limited occupancies. Sports games are not at full capacity. Not even the Rangers. Friend's son pitches for them and she's been able to buy tickets day of the game in any part of the stadium she wants. Then she just strolls over the where she wants to sit and easily finds an empty seat
> 
> That said, outdoors at a nursery or tree farm, I would not worry about wearing a mask. Also, two trips to the Fishing Show and nobody wore a mask once they got thru the door.


The only thing that surprises me about this entire thread.......your friends son is a pitcher for the Rangers and she has to buy tickets???......


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

This has become the argument of 2020/21. I personally don't believe masks do much, if any good, but I wear one because it puts others and my wife at ease. It takes almost 0 effort so why not. If I'm someplace like the fishing show last weekend, where no one is wearing one, I don't either. 
COVID-19 is very real and know a few people who didn't survive it. If you are fortunate enough to have been unaffected to the point where you still think its a scam, consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone know how many people died of the regular old flu last year? Compared to the year before?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I think that's a number you'll never get to see.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

[


w_r_ranch said:


> ^^^ They died of something... Maybe the flu. ^^^


Maybe being too stubborn to admit the truth makes you give stupid answers.
The flu? Even you know better than that.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

I haven't heard of a single flu death since the covid, does that throw up a red flag?? Normally we lose 55/70K every single year to the flu, what changed, hello wake up????? The people with underlying health issues who purportedly died from covid could have died from the flu or a number of other causes, we don't know because of the country/world wide effort to mislead the public and exacerbate the seriousness of the covid. Bottom line is every death is being chalked up as covid, the 500K number is a gross misrepresentation of reality. Covid is real but the collateral damage unnecessarily inflicted by our ruthless spineless cowardly politicians far exceeds the covid damage. America has been duped by the Democrats hand in hand with China, the enemy of my enemy is my friend, is the Democratic moto.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> Maybe being too stubborn to admit the truth makes you give stupid answers.
> The flu? Even you know better than that.


I don't give 'stupid answers'... Just because you & some others believe what you've been fed for over a year doesn't mean everyone else should. 

Basic research shows us that the reported data on deaths are flawed. The tests are flawed. The masks are flawed. The so-called 'vaccines' are flawed.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

c hook said:


> look at the numbers 25K deaths in the US from it and not the purported 500K ??? 330 million people in the US you do the math. 90% asymptomatic, babies children immune from it.


As always you give incorrect information and quote (from absolutely nowhere) numbers that are nothing but wrong.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> The flu? Even you know better than that.


The fact is that the flu has virtually disappeared from the U.S., with reports coming in at far lower levels than anything seen in decades. Nationally, “this is the lowest flu season we’ve had on record,” according to a surveillance system that is about 25 years old, said Lynnette Brammer of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Experts say that measures put in place to fend off the coronavirus (mask wearing, social distancing & virtual schooling) were a big factor in preventing a “twindemic” of flu & COVID-19.

But wait... Did you hear about the peer-reviewed study done by Stanford University that demonstrates beyond a reasonable doubt that face masks have absolutely zero chance of preventing the spread of Covid-19? No? It was posted on the National Center for Biotechnological Information government website. The NCBI is a branch of the National Institute for Health, so one would think such a study would be widely reported by mainstream media (where gullible people get their 'facts'). Then you have the idiots that recommend wear multiple masks, LOL!!!

This whole 'thing'' has nothing to do 'science', it's a scam.








​


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There is absolutely NO SCAM when it comes to Covid. Total death numbers confirm it.


----------



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

I had Covid and it is not a scam - it is very real and I had a 103.8 fever for a week and was lucky to get the antibody treatment (if you get Covid ask about it). I am 48, 6'3" and weight about 280 pre-covid. I lost weight during covid and am now about 265. It knocked me down for about 3 weeks. But Covid is also very targeted and the odds of me dying are very low. Yes, possible, but low. 

But I made a choice to go out with no mask and got Covid - I do not blame the person I got it from, I made a choice. I went a year of having three kids in school and living my life pretty normally and got it - stuff happens. If i was in a high risk class (over 65 or obese or other factors), i should make a different choice. 

But the mask debate presents an amazing irony - if a mask protects you, then you should be comfortable going anywhere regardless if others have masks or not. We have to stop mask shaming both ways - i know people who have holed up for a year, have been vaccinated and still wont go out in public unless they have mask and everyone else does as well. That is their choice.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm sitting here thinking if I know of anyone that has died of the flu pre covid...I can't.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

This whole thing was generated by the Democrats and China to make people fearful and win the election, sure its gets people sick like the flu that also kills people(by the way suddenly flu cases are down 98% or being redirected as Covid?), Coronaviruses have been around a long time but were never politicized like this, masks dont work and are more harmful then good, theirs a new study that just came out from Stanford university (a liberal university confirming this )and the damage it's doing on youth is far greater in terms of Psycological damage, suicide and drug use are at record highs and kill alot of people. I've been living my life like normal from the beginning because we live in a free country and I'm not gonna live in fear, I did get it last Nov. and agree you should stay away from others if you have symptoms just like the flu(this is common sense) and it was like a sinus infection have since been around people that tested positive but have not had any symptoms. The sooner herd immunity happens the sooner it can be over. If someone wants to wear a mask have fun but dont worry about those that dont want to be bothered.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dont forget 2 weeks to slow the spread going over. a year now with no end in sight in some places, the aspect of the government control.is the biggest problem for me in the big picture.


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

Terd Nugent thought it was a scam until about 10 days ago too


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

EastTexasRancher said:


> Just went to a Houston Plant and Garden store. You know, where all the plants are OUTSIDE?
> 
> Probably a hundred people there shopping. Wife and I were the ONLY two people there not wearing masks.
> 
> Outside.


Live and let live. Probably the best thing about Texas - if it ain’t harming me, it ain’t bothering me.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

....


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> The fact is that the flu has virtually disappeared from the U.S., with reports coming in at far lower levels than anything seen in decades. Nationally, “this is the lowest flu season we’ve had on record,” according to a surveillance system that is about 25 years old, said Lynnette Brammer of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Experts say that measures put in place to fend off the coronavirus (mask wearing, social distancing & virtual schooling) were a big factor in preventing a “twindemic” of flu & COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So now you are giving evidence that makes your statement that my two healthy friends died from the flu, even more ludicrous.
They both died of Covid 19, healthy people don't die from the common flu, especially 2 of them within 2 weeks. I can't believe how pig-headed some of you people are.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

c hook said:


> look at the numbers 25K deaths in the US from it and not the purported 500K ??? 330 million people in the US you do the math. 90% asymptomatic, babies children immune from it.


There you go with 90% asymptomatic number again. No credible source I've seen comes anywhere near that number & I have asked twice about your source for this number. Will you ever back any of your numbers up with links? And how is it you know that it's 25K instead of 500K deaths? Name your sources for your whack-*** numbers


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

I heard all the arguments, all the scientist making their statements, and I ore the mask My wife also, and at 78 and 79 we both came down with it in late January. Neither of us have any real medical issues. Never smoked, etc.., But my wife got very sick! I suppose I was lucky or whatever as I only got a slight cough and still have it, mild fever for 2 days and lost my taste an smell for about 24 hours. My wife was totally bedridden for about 14 days and had a Z-pack and steroids. The point to me is WE DO NOT want it again!! My advice to anyone over 50, or anyone that has smoked all their lives, has lung issues or blood issues, you should do all you can to protect yourself! It is a badass illness! Created or not it is a BADASS illness.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I need to invest in KoolAid, LOL!!!


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

From the NIH itself.

The data suggest that both medical and non-medical facemasks are ineffective to block human-to-human transmission of viral and infectious disease such SARS-CoV-2 and COVID-19, supporting against the usage of facemasks. Wearing facemasks has been demonstrated to have substantial adverse physiological and psychological effects.
The physical properties of medical and non-medical facemasks suggest that facemasks are ineffective to block viral particles due to their difference in scales. In addition, the efficiency filtration rate of facemasks is poor, ranging from 0.7% in non-surgical, cotton-gauze woven mask to 26% in cotton sweeter material
Clinical scientific evidence challenges further the efficacy of facemasks to block human-to-human transmission or infectivity. The results of this study showed that among symptomatic individuals (those with fever, cough, sore throat, runny nose ect…) there was no difference between wearing and not wearing facemask for coronavirus droplets transmission of particles of >5 µm. Among asymptomatic individuals, there was no droplets or aerosols coronavirus detected from any participant with or without the mask, suggesting that asymptomatic individuals do not transmit or infect other people










Facemasks in the COVID-19 era: A health hypothesis


Many countries across the globe utilized medical and non-medical facemasks as non-pharmaceutical intervention for reducing the transmission and infectivity of coronavirus disease-2019 (COVID-19). Although, scientific evidence supporting facemasks’ ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

w_r_ranch said:


> I don't give 'stupid answers'... Just because you & some others believe what you've been fed for over a year doesn't mean everyone else should.
> 
> Basic research shows us that the reported data on deaths are flawed. The tests are flawed. The masks are flawed. The so-called 'vaccines' are flawed.





w_r_ranch said:


> The fact is that the flu has virtually disappeared from the U.S., with reports coming in at far lower levels than anything seen in decades. Nationally, “this is the lowest flu season we’ve had on record,” according to a surveillance system that is about 25 years old, said Lynnette Brammer of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Experts say that measures put in place to fend off the coronavirus (mask wearing, social distancing & virtual schooling) were a big factor in preventing a “twindemic” of flu & COVID-19.
> 
> But wait... Did you hear about the peer-reviewed study done by Stanford University that demonstrates beyond a reasonable doubt that face masks have absolutely zero chance of preventing the spread of Covid-19? No? It was posted on the National Center for Biotechnological Information government website. The NCBI is a branch of the National Institute for Health, so one would think such a study would be widely reported by mainstream media (where gullible people get their 'facts'). Then you have the idiots that recommend wear multiple masks, LOL!!!
> 
> ...


ranch they'll never get it, the left has won the day and the proof is in the pudding. the virus is weak similar to a cold(minus the fatalities from additional health issues combined), but the kool-aid is strong. these sheep will argue for the left and the destruction of the country until they are no longer with us. it's in their DNA and I just don't think there is any hope for them.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Which flavor kool aid? It appears the Standford/NIH paper was bogus. Whatever you want hear, the internet can provide you with that narrative. It’s Nuts. 
Now that the vaccine is widely available, if someone chooses to wear/ not wear a mask, WGAF? 









Did a 'Stanford/NIH' Study Conclude Masks Don't Work?


Really depends on how you define these words: Stanford, NIH, Study, Conclude, Mask, and Work.




www.snopes.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Which flavor kool aid? It appears the Standford/NIH paper was bogus. Whatever you want hear, the internet can provide you with that narrative. It’s Nuts.
> Now that the vaccine is widely available, if someone chooses to wear/ not wear a mask, WGAF?
> 
> 
> ...


Ron Watkins lead him to those studies...


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ted was a nay sayer until he got hit with it....
Ranch and c hook, keep your heads buried in the sand, Your bias blinds you to reality.









Ted Nugent contracts Covid-19 after saying 'it's not a real pandemic' | CNN


Singer Ted Nugent, who has repeatedly implied that Covid-19 is a hoax, now has the virus. He continued to downplay the rationale behind testing and vaccines.




www.cnn.com


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

EastTexasRancher said:


> Just went to a Houston Plant and Garden store. You know, where all the plants are OUTSIDE?
> 
> Probably a hundred people there shopping. Wife and I were the ONLY two people there not wearing masks.
> 
> Outside.


Lemmings doing what they do.........


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Didn't read the whole enchilada (too lazy) but if a business requires a mask, I will wear it. Otherwise I won't. Besides if everybody else is wearing a mask and vaccinated, I'm good.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Just like the Flu, covid can be a killer. And just like the flu, there are usually other conditions, combined, that make it a serious threat. That flu is WAAAYY down this year is, in MY opinion, because if a person has both @ the same time it is counted as a covid death. Same for Covid/cancer, and covid/ chronic breathing problems, and covid/auto accidents (yes it has happened).


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

https://www.khou.com/mobile/article/news/local/sheriff-deputy-alexander-gwosdz-dies-covid-harris-county/285-e2bf41df-b8e0-4bcb-af39-de217b8b98b


5th Harris County Law Enforcement to die from Covid. It’s not Ebola, but it’s not the flu either. Get a vax and get back to life 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> Ranch and c hook, keep your heads buried in the sand, Your bias blinds you to reality.


Yet here we are, alive & healthy, LOL!!!

Drink that KoolAid & surrender your freedoms by following what politicians tell you to do. Follow the money, they're getting it & you're not.



poppadawg said:


> 5th Harris County Law Enforcement to die from Covid. It’s not Ebola, but it’s not the flu either. Get a vax and get back to life 100%


Get a vax & die from a blood clot or heart problems or a list of other things. You can act as a guinea pig for the drug companies (what could possibly go wrong), I'll just watch...

BTW, Deputy Alexander Gwosdz was at least 100 lbs overweight (morbidly obese).


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Don’t worry, more than likely the vaccined herd will protect you. Good luck.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

The reason flu numbers could be down is that maybe the emphasis of practicing social distancing, frequently washing your hands, wearing a mask so you don't cough or sneeze on people, using hands sanitizer after touching handrails, stair-hand rails, shopping cart handle bars, etc. is working to prevent the spread of the flu too!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Omanj said:


> The reason flu numbers could be down is that maybe the emphasis of practicing social distancing, frequently washing your hands, wearing a mask so you don't cough or sneeze on people, using hands sanitizer after touching handrails, stair-hand rails, shopping cart handle bars, etc. is working to prevent the spread of the flu too!


i bet a lot of leftist really believe this, versus the flu deaths being chalked up as covid deaths to farther the narrative of instilling fear.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

The last time I went to Houston Garden Center, I could have cared less who was or was not wearing a mask. I was more shocked at how much live plants have gone up! I was there to look for specific 7-gallon plants. The one I wanted was $19.99 last year. They were now $59.99.


----------



## thirdcoastangler (Apr 27, 2013)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> The last time I went to Houston Garden Center, I could have cared less who was or was not wearing a mask. I was more shocked at how much live plants have gone up! I was there to look for specific 7-gallon plants. The one I wanted was $19.99 last year. They were now $59.99.


The freeze was as hard on plants as it was the fish. Much less inventory for nurseries. Till the ground and buy bags of seed, much cheaper and more satisfactory watchin those suckers grow.


----------



## EdBassmaster (Apr 28, 2021)

EastTexasRancher said:


> Just went to a Houston Plant and Garden store. You know, where all the plants are OUTSIDE?
> 
> Probably a hundred people there shopping. Wife and I were the ONLY two people there not wearing masks.
> 
> Outside.


Texas ended the mask mandate


----------



## EdBassmaster (Apr 28, 2021)

Only Democrap run states are still on lockdown and mask mandates


----------



## EdBassmaster (Apr 28, 2021)

If you're that scared of the virus, Then stay your *** at home.you wussy


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Flu cases may be down....I got it 2 weeks ago. It was a rough one. Laid me down for a day or so. Had a funky taste in my mouth. Still coughing up goo. I never get the flu.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You got the flu or covid?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I am a middle of road guy on this subject. This virus was made by china and unleashed on the western world to defeat Trump. The dems and the media took it and ran with it, overhyping it all the way.
It is not fake. It is real, but unless you have underlying health issues it probably will not kill you. If you are fat, diabetic, HIV, have heart conditions etc it is very dangerous.
I lost a bro in law, along with 3-4 close friends to it. They all had health issues but were healthy for the most part when they contracted it.
We are staying away from the vac for now, it is too much of an unknown. Many local doctors say they won’t get it either.
We are on the Iv’Mectin prophylactic and have been for 6-7 mo. We have caught covid and had very mild conditions thanks to our safeguard.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

bigfishtx said:


> I am a middle of road guy on this subject. This virus was made by china and unleashed on the western world to defeat Trump. The dems and the media took it and ran with it, overhyping it all the way.
> It is not fake. It is real, but unless you have underlying health issues it probably will not kill you. If you are fat, diabetic, HIV, have heart conditions etc it is very dangerous.
> I lost a bro in law, along with 3-4 close friends to it. They all had health issues but were healthy for the most part when they contracted it.
> We are staying away from the vac for now, it is too much of an unknown. Many local doctors say they won’t get it either.
> We are on the Iv’Mectin prophylactic and have been for 6-7 mo. We have caught covid and had very mild conditions thanks to our safeguard.


I'm a absolute no go, but I agree with made made and released for Trump, or more importantly us the American people. Trump was supporting us and they smashed our voice. And when a hospital or doctor says someone died from covid, I'd give it a 90% chance they died from something else, and a 10% chance it was indeed the covid. And of course doctors don't want this stupid non-effective joke of a vaccine. Now they are saying you need a booster shot down the road, how much longer will the American people allow this travesty to go on???


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Time to move on. We are all arguing with the wind at this point. Everyone believes what they want to believe....


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

The latest study on mask effectiveness is posted on the National Institutes of Health (NIH) webpage. The study was performed by Stanford University. It shows that masks are at most 1.5% effective and at worst cause more infections because laypeople don't know how to properly wear ppe for infectious agents. They are constantly touching their face adjusting the mask and causing infections through the eyes and nose. By the way, Fauci runs the NIH and knows masks aren't effective. He's just loving the control. 

Also, if you look at mortality for last year, it increased at the same rate it has increased for the last several years-up a little over 1%. If covid was so dangerous, why didn't the mortality rate go up a statistically significant amount? I had several members of my extended family die with covid 19 but none of them died with it solely due to covid 19.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

okst1 said:


> The latest study on mask effectiveness is posted on the National Institutes of Health (NIH) webpage. The study was performed by Stanford University. It shows that masks are at most 1.5% effective and at worst cause more infections because laypeople don't know how to properly wear ppe for infectious agents. They are constantly touching their face adjusting the mask and causing infections through the eyes and nose. By the way, Fauci runs the NIH and knows masks aren't effective. He's just loving the control.
> 
> Also, if you look at mortality for last year, it increased at the same rate it has increased for the last several years-up a little over 1%. If covid was so dangerous, why didn't the mortality rate go up a statistically significant amount? I had several members of my extended family die with covid 19 but none of them died with it solely due to covid 19.


Bad info, never happened. Did a 'Stanford/NIH' Study Conclude Masks Don't Work? | Snopes.com


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

You believe snopes but you don't believe the NIH? Gullible? Btw, this is the LATEST study. Others show the same thing. Care to provide scientific data to the contrary?

"Randomised controlled trials in health care workers showed that respirators, if worn continually during a shift, were effective but not if worn intermittently. Medical masks were not effective, and cloth masks even less effective."


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

A good buddy and talented manager shared this and I immediately thought of this thread. Not pointing at any one individual but if the shoe fits.

_“IGNORANT - You just don't know. The good news is that you can learn. Knowledge cures ignorance. 

DUMB - A level of ability to learn. Not a crime, every single person on this planet is dumber than someone else, except one.

MYOPIC - Zero or limited ability to see anything other than what you have decided that you want to see.

STUPID - Ignorant and myopic to the point of having zero ability to learn. Will search thousands of internet articles for example to find that one by Dr Bombay that agrees with their position.

LATERAL THINKER - The human who analyzes all positions, quantifies, and uses data with a touch of emotion (qualified) to make decisions. Be lateral and you will be sought out by the best Companies & Organizations on this small planet.

Think”_


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

False
False
About this rating
Context
The paper was published by an exercise physiologist with no academic connection to Stanford University or the NIH in a journal that accepts "radical, speculative and non-mainstream scientific ideas."


Yeah, I’m going with Snopes. Their entire existence is based on being factual. A Standford and NIH study would be impressive. Unfortunately that never happened. Koolaid comes in all flavors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

A lot of people on here put it information that is totally incorrect to put it nicely. Covid is real, very dangerous for many, and the number confirm that. These reports that say only 25,000 have died from the corona virus are absured. People just have to put things out there, it doesn’t matter that they don’t have a clue what they are talking about.


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Lots of comments on here from people with no credentials or common sense. As our population ages, the mortality rate naturally increases.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Some of us apparently have common sense & some are willing to buy oceanfront property in Arizona... There are a lot on non-thinkers here that believe everything that the MSM & the so-called experts tell the.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes and some on here are arrogant enough to think they are smarter and know more than experts in their field. And then they expect us ignore what those in the medical field are saying. Wannabes


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Everything I think is brilliant and true, everything you think is idiotic and false……

Hmmmm
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Some of you can't understand basic statistics. Sad little sheeple.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I know, right? Dumbazzes believe whatever they read. There was a guy that posted up earlier that sighted a study at Standford that never happened. Bunch of dang sheep believe whatever BS they are fed as long as it fits their viewpoint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

so question for the liberals, was Fauci right when he said a mask is a feel good and doesn't work, was he right when he said we need to wear one mask, or was he right when he said we need to wear two mask??? lmao
and yes the real number is about 25k max. of course the academy fake news winner CNN says 550K.

George Straight said he's can't stay in Arizona forever, that we need to close on the property asap, he's got a rodeo to get to.

out of curiosity, do you guys believe in the tooth fairy??


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

c hook said:


> out of curiosity, do you guys believe in the tooth fairy??


Well then who put the $5 under my pillow?


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Question to think about :
Why do the news reporters in the studio not wear a mask during this whole ordeal ? Social distancing is only practiced but when reporting on tv from a studio in a building with others they dont wear mask ???? Hmmmmmmm
Next question : 
Creepy Joe has been in office how long ? Jan20 - present correct ? So a little over 3 months and miraculously everything is getting better ? Numbers are going down , its acceptable to cram all those immigrants together down on the border in rooms like sardines and allow them into our cities ?
Fauci and his " feel good mask " 
" mask up " "2 mask " advice ? 
Now some are saying that Covid doesn't really spread through contact on surfaces ? If anything my opinion is you should wash your hands and sanitize I did that before this " pandemic" started . 
Also for the mask wearers out there , do you know thst these mask that you wear ARE NOT MADE TO BE USED OVER AND OVER EVERYDAY ? Hung by your mirror in your car , shoved in your purse or pocket for storage . After every use DISPOSE OF IT IN THE PROPER MANNER ! Oh but wait that might get expensive ?
Well these are just questions I have , no need to keyboard attack we all have opinions . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> I know, right? Dumbazzes believe whatever they read. There was a guy that posted up earlier that sighted a study at Standford that never happened. Bunch of dang sheep believe whatever BS they are fed as long as it fits their viewpoint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. The NIH commonly posts studies on its website that never happened. Poor ignorant sheeple. Facemasks in the COVID-19 era: A health hypothesis - PubMed (nih.gov)

A rapid systematic review of the efficacy of face masks and respirators against coronaviruses and other respiratory transmissible viruses for the community, healthcare workers and sick patients - PubMed (nih.gov)


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Bad info, never happened. Did a 'Stanford/NIH' Study Conclude Masks Don't Work? | Snopes.com


It absolutely did happen. Snopes is full of ***.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

it's funny to see the libs calling conservatives sheep, as they cuddle in their wool blanket. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Facts matter, ignore them at your own risk.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

The irony of posting stats regarding SUSPECTED vaccine deaths and injures as the reason NOT to get the vaccine, but ignoring stats regarding covid deaths and hospitalizations....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

copano_son said:


> The irony of posting stats regarding SUSPECTED vaccine deaths and injures as the reason NOT to get the vaccine, but ignoring stats regarding covid deaths and hospitalizations....


What 'stats'??? The real ones or the ones that the government/media push out to you non-thinkers???

Regarding the vaccine: the current talking points say that if you don’t take the non-FDA approved test vaccine, you are selfishly blocking a national effort to attain this 'herd immunity'. 

To a rational, thinking person, that argument is actually quite silly. If you vaccine protects you from COVID & if the vaccine actually does do what the government/media tell you it does, then why would you be worried about someone else’s vaccine status??? If the vaccine works, presumably you are protected. My not being vaccinated does not increase your risk or pose a threat.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Even more irony...you failed to fact check your vaccine stats and what they imply. Gateway Pundit and FB strike again!

The EudraVigilance database cautions the information it collects is for "suspected side effects … but which are not necessarily related to or caused by the medicine."


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

w_r_ranch said:


> What 'stats'??? The real ones or the ones that the government/media push out to you non-thinkers???
> 
> Regarding the vaccine: the current talking points say that if you don’t take the non-FDA approved test vaccine, you are selfishly blocking a national effort to attain this 'herd immunity'.
> 
> To a rational, thinking person, that argument is actually quite silly. If you vaccine protects you from COVID & if the vaccine actually does do what the government/media tell you it does, then why would you be worried about someone else’s vaccine status??? If the vaccine works, presumably you are protected. My not being vaccinated does not increase your risk or pose a threat.


exactly there are two sets of numbers. the real set 25K max, and then the CNN Dr. Fauci don't wear/wear/wear 2masks/nevermind numbers, take your pick.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> If you vaccine protects you from COVID & if the vaccine actually does do what the government/media tell you it does, then why would you be worried about someone else’s vaccine status??? If the vaccine works, presumably you are protected. My not being vaccinated does not increase your risk or pose a threat.


You and the other stubborn unvaxxers don't have an effect on my getting infected, but because of you, the mask and social distancing mandate will be greatly extended
with outbreaks still happening further in the future,


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

thank biden/harris not the antivaxxers , bringing in millions


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> You and the other stubborn unvaxxers don't have an effect on my getting infected, but because of you, the mask and social distancing mandate will be greatly extended with outbreaks still happening further in the future,


Again, why??? 

Why would I volunteer to be a guinea pig for a non-approved vaccine???

Why would I willing obey a politician or any government employee???

Are you that ignorant???

I adhere to: If it ain't 'broke', don't fix it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

And another thing Ralph, just so you know, a number of us are willing to die for our rights. Are you willing to die trying to take them away from us??? 

BTW, that is not a threat, it is a serious question.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> And another thing Ralph, just so you know, a number of us are willing to die for our rights. Are you willing to die trying to take them away from us???
> 
> BTW, that is not a threat, it is a serious question.


You are going off on a different tangent. Of course I believe in individual rights and the people who died fighting for them.
What approval do you need? You don't believe Covid is real so of course you won't take a shot.
Vaccines through the years have ELIMINATED a plethora of ailments.
I am done arguing with people like yourself that are absolutely
blind to the realities of this pandemic, and steps that have been taken to end it.
According to folks like yourself, people didn't die of Covid, just a case of the flu or maybe a bad hangover...
And maybe we never landed on the Moon and the Earth is flat.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

roundman said:


> thank biden/harris not the antivaxxers , bringing in millions


Agree the immigrants far outnumber the antivaxxers.


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

At this point, cities like Galveston are closing their vaccination sites because nobody is coming any more. People now fall into two categories: those that wanted and have gotten the vaccine, and those that don't want it and haven't gotten it.

So, why do those vaccinated, that supposedly now have immunity, care at all about those that don't want it?

Seriously, why? The argument that "*the mask and social distancing mandate will be greatly extended with outbreaks still happening further in the future*" will be extended only to those that say "hey, if I die, I die". They know the risk, and they DON'T CARE.

Folks either label those anti-vaxxers out of virtue signaling, or the government wants to force it on them because...well....because.

Where did "my body, my choice" go?

And for the record, I've gotten the vaccine. I'm here staunchly arguing FOR individual rights. The very DNA of what makes this country great.

Flat earth? Hey, we know the earth isn't flat because if it was.....cats would have pushed everything off the edge already.....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm 46. It is known that under 50 is very low risk. I have not gotten the vaccine. If it is a one time deal I will likely get it in a few years at 50....see some results first. If it is a flu shot you have to repeat every year then I won't get it. Never have had a flu shot either.....


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

EastTexasRancher said:


> At this point, cities like Galveston are closing their vaccination sites because nobody is coming any more. People now fall into two categories: those that wanted and have gotten the vaccine, and those that don't want it and haven't gotten it.
> 
> So, why do those vaccinated, that supposedly now have immunity, care at all about those that don't want it?
> 
> ...


 You missed my point.
The mask and social distance mandate that will be extended because of more outbreaks will affect all of us negatively because
there will be places that still adhere to them because the danger is still present. At least in their eyes.
I'm vaccinated and shouldn't have to wear a mask, etc. But because of the continued infection because of lack of herd immunity,
I will have to continue with this **** much longer than necessary.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ralph , you need to answer the questions that I pose to you & stop try to deflect.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sgrem said:


> I'm 46. It is known that under 50 is very low risk. I have not gotten the vaccine. If it is a one time deal I will likely get it in a few years at 50....see some results first. If it is a flu shot you have to repeat every year then I won't get it. Never have had a flu shot either.....


I never had a flu shot either, but then I never had any people I knew die from it.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Ralph , you need to answer the questions that I pose to you & stop try to deflect.


I answered everything in my last paragraph to you except this one..
"Are you that ignorant?"

Apparently I am, arguing with the likes of you.


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Ralph, thanks for answering my question. We can agree to disagree, and that is ok. Peace.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

ralph7 said:


> You and the other stubborn unvaxxers don't have an effect on my getting infected, but because of you, the mask and social distancing mandate will be greatly extended
> with outbreaks still happening further in the future,


the only thing that will extend the lockdown is submission into Marxism, no thankyou I'll keep my freedom. listen to the experts and look at the real numbers, ignore CNN/Facciu and the propaganda Democratic tyrantical lunatics'. They were stating the other day how liberalism/Democratic/lefties actually have mental issues. It makes sense no one in there right mind could possibly believe this stuff. Think about it who would champion BLM killing, raping, looting, terrorizing etc, allowing adults to self identify and go in a littles girls restroom with five year old's, want open borders, the list goes on and on. These people definitely have issues.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> I answered everything in my last paragraph to you except this one..
> "Are you that ignorant?" Apparently I am, arguing with the likes of you.


Actually you didn't answer any of them, which doesn't surprise me...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

heres a good one; , talked to a friend last night and mentioned this stuff. he said there is a girl at his work that wears a mask all the time, both have been vaxxed, ask her why and basically said she didnt want to be identified as republican.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep, wearing the mask is to Dumacrts is like Maga hats are to Republicans.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Lemmings...


----------



## Grey Duck (Aug 24, 2016)

Here is one for ya. Spent last week at the bay house with 2 other couples. One of the men became ill friday evening(flu, covid symptoms) We decided to call it a day early and all went to the same test center in Pt Lavaca and tested. Got results back yesterday. Sure enough he and his wife tested positive, Us and the other couple are negative. We are the only couple that have not vaccinated. I guess this only a freak of nature thing or does the vaccine not work for all. Please note neither are seriously ill only symptoms at this point


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Grey Duck said:


> Here is one for ya. Spent last week at the bay house with 2 other couples. One of the men became ill friday evening(flu, covid symptoms) We decided to call it a day early and all went to the same test center in Pt Lavaca and tested. Got results back yesterday. Sure enough he and his wife tested positive, Us and the other couple are negative. We are the only couple that have not vaccinated. I guess this only a freak of nature thing or does the vaccine not work for all. Please note neither are seriously ill only symptoms at this point


Vaccine reduces the odds of contracting covid-19 but not eliminate the chance. It also reduces the severity if you do get it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Calmday said:


> Vaccine reduces the odds of contracting covid-19 but not eliminate the chance. It also reduces the severity if you do get it.


that sounds like weatherman standards right there. Lol


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

boom! said:


> that sounds like weatherman standards right there. Lol


lmao, sounds like a democrat covering for a democrat if there was ever a such thing. these people actually vote, amazing we all live in the same world. in reality these type things tell me we are probably doomed. 🤙


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Grey Duck said:


> I guess this only a freak of nature thing or does the vaccine not work for all. Please note neither are seriously ill only symptoms at this point


Depending on which vaccine you get and whether or not your BMI is over 30, there is a small chance that you will not get full immunity from the vaccine. 97% to 98% do get full immunity. This is tested by a simple Titer antibody test. It measures your antibody levels, same as one might do to see if you need a tetanus booster before you travel abroad. Interesting thing my doctor told me is that if your BMI is over 30, you are less likely to get full immunity from the vaccine, in which case you could get a third shot. Since I have a BMI of 38, he told me to wait a month after the second shot & then get tested for the antibodies. I am scheduled to do so this Friday.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

boom! said:


> that sounds like weatherman standards right there. Lol


Haha only have to be right 50% of the time.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

EastTexasRancher said:


> Just went to a Houston Plant and Garden store. You know, where all the plants are OUTSIDE?
> 
> Probably a hundred people there shopping. Wife and I were the ONLY two people there not wearing masks.
> 
> Outside.


You get rattled when you’re wading wet and look around and see everyone else is wearing waders?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

hoosierplugger said:


> You get rattled when you’re wading wet and look around and see everyone else is wearing waders?


or wading bull shoal standing fifteen feet from the reef, and a 7 foot shark circles between you and the reef. don't ask me how I know.


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

hoosierplugger said:


> You get rattled when you’re wading wet and look around and see everyone else is wearing waders?


Let it go princess.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

EastTexasRancher said:


> Let it go princess.


Hahaha, I hear ya. I WAS wading yesterday and this thread just popped in my head.


----------



## Slap_Stik (Jun 12, 2020)

ralph7 said:


> You and the other stubborn unvaxxers don't have an effect on my getting infected, but because of you, the mask and social distancing mandate will be greatly extended
> with outbreaks still happening further in the future,


The mandates are only being extended for the people who are allowing them to be extended...... 

Sent from my moto g stylus using Tapatalk


----------

